# Eldest (Eragon 2)



## The_Warrior (Feb 26, 2007)

if they ever make a movie of this, they better make it alota better then Eragon.


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 26, 2007)

I would be surprised if they do not make a sequal... I, also, hope they don't mess it up too badly.
Enjoy!


----------



## The_Warrior (Feb 27, 2007)

They better get a know diretor too.


----------



## Sibeling (Feb 27, 2007)

For me one of the main attractions of Eragon was Robert Carlyle, and now when he has been killed in the first part, there is absolutely nothing interesting in the second, unless there is un unexpected resurrection.


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd pay them to not make it.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 27, 2007)

A bit harsh, surely - I'd have been interested to see what Peter Jackson and the LotR team would have made of it.
Mind you, it's very slim pickings to work with.


----------



## Aleksei (Feb 27, 2007)

No more, please. I don't even know why I watched the first one. Perhaps it was the mental trauma from reading the book..


----------

